# Has anyone tried Earth Animal Internal Powder?



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I only have a 3 month supply of Frontline Plus left and I really want to switch Marzipan to a natural flea/tick repellent. Earth Animal has its store right in my town, so I was thinking of trying the Internal Powder (typical brewers yeast and garlic concoction with some other things, too). It's $20 for a 1 lb tub, which is more than Springtime Bug Off Garlic, but I think it might be a better option for now because it would be more convenient for me to return it (if needed). I haven't been able to find many reviews on it, but the ones I've found were positive, and the powder's been around for over 20 years, so I'm guessing it works . 

Have any of you tried it?

Oh, and this is sort of off-topic, but I've been so busy lately that I wasn't able to buy a new box of Heartgard. I'll be able to get some from the vet tomorrow (15 days late) I know many of you guys give Heartgard every 45 days, instead of the recommended monthly dosage, but I'm still pretty worried since it's spring now!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I have never tried flea control like that, but I do know that everyone I have heard of who has swears by it. As far as heartgard goes, I use it every month to the day. Gives me peace of mind.


----------

